# Transporting Ambrose - Calmest way possible?



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Ambrose is now at the end of his 6 week isolation and next weekend will be heading off to his new home in Bedfordshire. We live in Hampshire and we will be meeting his new owner in a service station halfway. At the slightest stress, Ambrose goes into a horrible twisted position on his side and I am dreading putting him through the journey... My thinking is one of those cardboard pet carry boxes with the air holes in and a soft towel inside? Is this ok? If I take him in my wire cat basket it means lifting him out to put him in Kim's carry case when we meet up and this seems more stressful to me. Also, I am hoing that the dark box will help to keep him calm.
I am very sad to see him go, but his is chomping at the bit to be out of his dog crate and he needs a companion for sure. he gets so excited when he sees the other pigeons outside. Kim has a nice little aviary set up, and a feral pigeon that she rescued from Liverpool St Station. She has rescued lots of wild birds in her time so I know he is going to a lovely home. We will just miss him so much , it has been wonderful watching this beautiful little creature get fit and strong. I find him far more engaging than our TV .
Any advice from those of you who have driven birds a fair distance would be very gratefully received.
Caroline


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He'll be best off in the cardboard carry box, I would say.

Most pigeons I take anywhere go in a purpose made pigeon carrier, too.

I regularly carry pigeons from Sussex to Norfolk and back, which is a 3 1/2 to 4 hour journey each way. At one time, I had 3 PMV pigeons at home, and they did that journey every other weekend.


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks John
I thought you would have the best insight into this.
Best
Caroline


----------

